# The coolest collar in the WORLD!



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

So, I went to Petsmart today to some shopping for Maile and a lil for Felony...and I got THE COOLEST collar ever for Felony.  K, look.










Im SOOOOO excitedddd!!! It SPARKLES!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

not sparkles..... . .


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that is too pretty!!! Much more fashionable than the ugly orange collar she has on now!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL oh no!!

i used to do that with belle... she had a new collar almost every week
pink with flowers
pink
sparkly pink
pink with green polka dots
oh man... it goes on and on

then i got me a stillwater and just loved the durability... no more frillies. i hate those plastic buckles and the thin pathetic fabric

but... ITS CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and thats a weird thumb ring... but i like it. hahhaha and i wish my nails were done  *sniff*


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

THEY MAKE HARNESSES JUST LIKE IT! I almost tried one on Maile! Lol. I saw it and I like, half ran to it. And Matt, want me to send you a blue one for Dozer?! They make BLUE SPARKLEY ONES TOO!!!! 

:clap:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

sparklies rule the world....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> and thats a weird thumb ring... but i like it. hahhaha and i wish my nails were done  *sniff*


It was $10 at a gas station in Ohio on the way to Cedar Point! Lol. And it hasnt turned my skin green at all! WIN!  And my nails need to get redone...theyre lookin a lil trashy. Lol.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Yea, Sparkles FTW.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol you should see mine
i dont chew them, so they grow out and then something happens at work and it like breaks off and then i look janked up for like weeks until i get un-lazy enough to find some fingernail clippers and cut em haha. and my boss's daughter loves to paint my nails.. but with my job it just chips off within a week so right now i look real messed up hahaha.

but i always keep my toes nice when i get em done
that reminds me... must get toes done. yum!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

every one puttin sparkles on pit bulls lol. it looks great


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

mygirlmaile said:


> And my nails need to get redone...theyre lookin a lil trashy. Lol.


And that's why i get my nails done similar to yours... If you paint the whole nail you have to go get a fill in 3 times more often because of the new growth!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

You know you want one, Matt.  Lol.

And yea, Megan, Ive had these on for like...3 weeks and I find myself trying to rip them off sometimes. LOL.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> And that's why i get my nails done similar to yours... If you paint the whole nail you have to go get a fill in 3 times more often because of the new growth!


LMFAO. Yep! I have like, 1/4 of my real nail showing right now. Im REAL classy.  Hahah. I just hate when theyre really long...and right now...theyre too long for my liking.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I really would put one on Trudi....
i use the bully leather collars you get at the feed store on all mine..


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

The only time my dogs wear a collar is when were going somewhere, otherwise they never have one on. But I have like...10 for each dog. LOL.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty, but it doesn't look too sturdy, I wouldn't trust it for a regular collar just as a showy one for indoor use. JMO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Its just to put on Felony to bring her up here.  Itll be fine.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chino has a collar on at all times. a thin leather, his nylon slip one, his slip chain, and he's getting a leather one from stillwater and maybe a four ply. never hurts to have a few


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> chino has a collar on at all times. a thin leather, his nylon slip one, his slip chain, and he's getting a leather one from stillwater and maybe a four ply. never hurts to have a few


I agree. It seems like when I need one, all but 1 is missing anyway!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

mine are never missing, sadly. i have too many collars hahahah! and i want more <333333333


----------

